# Undercarriage Pressure Wash?



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

The touchless wash I've used almost exclusively for the last three years was under maintenance the other day, so I ventured out (with my Subaru) and tried out a different one which I discovered I like a lot better.

One of the additional features of the system is that it sprays all the way underneath the car via a pipe on the floor of the wash. The old wash had the sort-of undercarriage wash which mostly sprayed a fan pattern from a low angle on the sides. It does great for getting the rocker panels and wheels, but beyond that it doesn't do much good underneath. I like the new one better.

My question stems from the fact that when I took my Subaru through it, there was a huge cloud of steam came up from the undercarriage wash hitting the hot exhaust underneath the engine. I got to thinking if I want to take my Cruze diesel through it as there is all of that sensitive electrical stuff underneath on the exhaust as well as a lot of electrical under the hood.

So what are your thoughts? Is it safe to take my Cruze through this type of wash? In the spring, I always pressure wash the undercarriage by hand, but I do it when the engine is largely cold and obviously I'm not spraying straight up with a wand.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

As long as it's not hitting it with too high a pressure I can't imagine it hurting a thing.
Everything under the car is designed around dealing with road spray........I think you'll be just fine.

Rob


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree... I have to believe the emission stuff is designed to handle the harsh environments.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Its a great idea to gut the under carriage steamed and cleaned especially in the winter time .


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I go through a good one once a week. If you look under the car not much is even exposed because of the removable panel.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

My touchless car wash does the undercarriage as well. It's located at the entrance and works while you drive in. I usually go the length of the car very slowly to get the full benefit of the underside wash. If you're worried about the pressure from the car wash hurting stuff under the car, I really doubt that pressure comes very close to running through a water puddle in the road. That can sometimes give your car a pretty good blast!


----------

